# Free shipping on Zex Nitrous for your GTO @ PFYC.com (reg. or high output kits avail)



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a limited time, get free shipping in the continental USA and 50% off shipping to Canada!*

The LSX Nitrous System (82235) is specifically fuel tuned for GM's LSX engines (LS1, -2, -6, -7). These engines use higher fuel pressures (58psi) and have noticeable power increases when custom jetted. In addition to optimized jet tuning, this kit also includes an extra long 18 ft. nitrous feed line from the bottle. This is nearly 2 feet longer than most universal kits, but it gives you the extra length needed for installing the nitrous bottle deep in an F-body chassis trunk.

Features:

Adjustable from 75 to 175 horsepower
Extra long nitrous feed line for easy installation in all F-bodied vehicles
ZEX electronics use the vehicle's TPS sensor to activate the nitrous system only at wide-open throttle

Please click below to go to the ordering page.

*Zex Nitrous System - GM Gen III LSx engines 82235*






----------------

or choose the high output version:

*Zex High Output Nitrous System - GM Gen III LSx Engines 82087*





----------------




To see a full line-up of our new products for your GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials, please click here.


----------

